# Messenger bag suggestions?



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

I've got a Patagonia Critical Mass bag that is starting to blow out after 3 years of use. Here's what I'm looking for in my new messenger bag:


- Some type of external pocket. I don't want to have to unclip the flap and dig around to find my keys or my wallet. It't nice to have a pocket on the side of the bag or in the flap. 

- Some type of reflective strip. This time of year having something reflective on my back is really appreciated. If no reflective strip then maybe a nylon loop on the bag where I can clip a blinky light?

- Waterproof? A given BUT my current bag seems to wet through in heavy rain.


Any suggestions? I've been looking at Chrome and Crumpler but neither seems to fit my first two requirements. Mrs. Steve-O works for Patagonia so I've got a hook-up on a new bag BUT I'd like to see what else is out there on the market. Any suggestions?


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

BaileyWorks have a reflective strip _and_ a loop for the blinkie. And they're waterproof. And the interior is yellow so you can find things. No external pockets though, although rigging one up on the shoulder strap doesn't seem like it would be that hard.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Timbuk2 makes an <a href="http://www.timbuk2.com/tb2/catalog/categories.t2?categoryId=28">accessory pouch</a> that you can just attach to your existing bag's strap. It just wraps around and velcros on I believe.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

asterisk said:



> Timbuk2 makes an <a href="http://www.timbuk2.com/tb2/catalog/categories.t2?categoryId=28">accessory pouch</a> that you can just attach to your existing bag's strap. It just wraps around and velcros on I believe.


I have the accessory pouch although it may be last years model, it actually slides onto the strap and does not use velcro. I actually like this better because Then I don't have to worry about it snagging anything. It was easy to undo the strap and put it on. The Chrome and Timbuk2 to bags are definately waterproof, awesome bags. www.Sierratradingpost.com has some Timbuk2 bags on sale as well.

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/EU...e+matchallany&track=true&sid=41C0D0006571E17F


----------



## curlybike (Jan 23, 2002)

This guy was blowing out some Timbuk2 bags, I think http://www.behindthebars.com


----------



## briancasola (Nov 18, 2004)

Try YAKPAK out of NY. They make some good bags.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

eBags has a nice selection of messenger bags...

messenger bag page


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*Who has the build-your-own Website? Timbuktu?*

I was going to send you to the Patagonia Outlet until I read to the bottom and found out you're already aligned. I got my Crit Mass there at the semi-annual sale for half off the Outlet's price, and it's hard to beat. It was dirt cheap, $20 or something.
Not long ago, I saw a website where you could design your own bag--they had a list of features, and you chose the size and where you wanted pockets and zippers, the colors, designed the whole deal, and they'd stitch it up and send it. Prices were OK, though not comparable to the spouse deal at Patagonia. Can't remember where now, but I think it was Timbuktu.


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*Yep!*



meat tooth paste said:


> eBags has a nice selection of messenger bags...
> 
> messenger bag page


I've got a $25 gift certificate from Giftcertificates.com which would work with ebags.com. That's why I mentioned the Crumpler bags since they are on sale right now...


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*Timbuk2 and a few others*



Cory said:


> I was going to send you to the Patagonia Outlet until I read to the bottom and found out you're already aligned. I got my Crit Mass there at the semi-annual sale for half off the Outlet's price, and it's hard to beat. It was dirt cheap, $20 or something.
> Not long ago, I saw a website where you could design your own bag--they had a list of features, and you chose the size and where you wanted pockets and zippers, the colors, designed the whole deal, and they'd stitch it up and send it. Prices were OK, though not comparable to the spouse deal at Patagonia. Can't remember where now, but I think it was Timbuktu.


Timbuk2 and a couple of others have build your own sites. The tough parts is that a lot of good pro-level messenger bags are $100+ and don't have all the features I want. Patagonia just redesigned their bag and it isn't quite as nice as the old Critical Mass design. They've got a few of the old style bags at the outlet so I might be putting in a request with the wife to pick one up...


----------



## damon (Dec 24, 2001)

Steve-O said:


> I've got a Patagonia Critical Mass bag that is starting to blow out after 3 years of use. Here's what I'm looking for in my new messenger bag:


A while ago, the dirt rag forum had quite the thread on bags where a lot of cool, and less-well-known manufacturers were mentioned...

http://www.dirtragmag.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3275

Something to look at, and some interesting options outside of your standard Timbuk2, Chrome, etc... (honestly, Timbuk2 seems kind of like North Face products to me, now - more about pretty than function, but i don't own one, and my opinion really isn't worth much on the subject). I've been quite happy with my bag that i've abused for the past 6 years, but no way anyone is going to find a Killer B anymore... Anyway, there are more options out there than you realize...


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

damon said:


> I've been quite happy with my bag that i've abused for the past 6 years, but no way anyone is going to find a Killer B anymore... Anyway, there are more options out there than you realize...


Made in Corvallis? Wow, how long were they in business? I don't think I've ever heard of them.


----------



## FishrCutB8 (Aug 2, 2004)

Some really nice bags here:

http://www.reloadbags.com/bags/cstock2.html


----------



## damon (Dec 24, 2001)

asterisk said:


> Made in Corvallis? Wow, how long were they in business? I don't think I've ever heard of them.


I think about 5 years (maybe closer to 7?). The guy was building these out of his house and then moved out to bend after i graduated from OSU (2000), and apparently he stopped making them not too long after that. Really nice quality with heavyweight material. I actually helped him out for a couple winters cutting fabric and webbing while he did all the sewing. Got paid in bike parts - it was a sweet gig


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*Here's a good resource too...*



damon said:


> A while ago, the dirt rag forum had quite the thread on bags where a lot of cool, and less-well-known manufacturers were mentioned...
> 
> http://www.dirtragmag.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3275
> 
> Something to look at, and some interesting options outside of your standard Timbuk2, Chrome, etc... (honestly, Timbuk2 seems kind of like North Face products to me, now - more about pretty than function, but i don't own one, and my opinion really isn't worth much on the subject). I've been quite happy with my bag that i've abused for the past 6 years, but no way anyone is going to find a Killer B anymore... Anyway, there are more options out there than you realize...


I found this list of links yesterday! Good stuff!

http://www.messengers.org/resources/bags.html


----------



## iamandy (Jun 20, 2003)

is this what you're looking for?
http://www.ebags.com/manhattan_port..._large/product_detail/index.cfm?modelid=41885
i wish the site gave cubic inches. dimensions dont tell me anything.


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*I've checked them out*



iamandy said:


> is this what you're looking for?
> http://www.ebags.com/manhattan_port..._large/product_detail/index.cfm?modelid=41885
> i wish the site gave cubic inches. dimensions dont tell me anything.


It' worth taking a trip over to Manhattan Portage's website as they provide a little more info there. I like the bag but since I ride at night, having a reflective strip or piping is nice. Also I didn't see any external pocket...

Right now Bailey Works is kind of winning me over....


----------



## TrailSeer (Aug 25, 2004)

*Chrome*

check out Chrome bags..there're super


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

*"How to Wear" model*

I don't own one, but for some reason I've developed this sudden urge to buy a Timbuk2 bag. ;-)


----------

